# How is life in Vancouver, Toronto, Montreal?



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello,
My partner might get a job in Canada and we might get the choice between a few cities but we neither of us has been to Canada before and we have no idea how to decide on one! If you have moved to Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal could you tell me about life there and what you like/dislike etc...
Thank you 
Alex


----------



## West Coast Canuck (Jan 30, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Hello,
> My partner might get a job in Canada and we might get the choice between a few cities but we neither of us has been to Canada before and we have no idea how to decide on one! If you have moved to Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal could you tell me about life there and what you like/dislike etc...
> Thank you
> Alex


My response is biased as I'm from the West Coast, I grew up in Victoria and spent the last 20 yrs in Vancouver. But I have travelled. Both Vancouver & Montreal have their attractions. It depends how active you are. The W.C. has alot to offer in recreation due to the milder weather, it's warmer with little snow, but quite a bit of rain. Which can get depressing & tedious. The average summer temp is around 25 to 30 degs C and winter 5 to 10 degs C. Very similar to the UK. But nearby it does have some of the best skiing in the world. Vancouver is very friendly and basically english speaking, it has a very large asian immigrant population. If you like Asian food it's equal to Hong Kong. Actually some of the best food in the world.

The down side is the cost of housing is the highest in Canada! Along with gas. The cost if living in general is higher out west. Guess you have to pay for paradise.

Montreal is French in both language and attitutude. if you catch my drift! From my limited time in "Le Belle Provence", about all I can say is the women are gorgeous and the city is very cosmopolitan and european. But Quebec is like the petulent child, holding it's breath until they get their way. They imagine they are the Paris of North America, with all of the associated arrogance. There is a lot of heritage there, in particular Quebec City, which is the oldest city in North America. Language is a big thing in Quebec .It's a major asset if you can speak French, they are very protective & snooty about that. They have some interesting french language laws. The winter can be long and cold, it's how most people imagine Canada. The outlying communities are nice. But with the cold there is alot more blue sky, so you just dress for the cold. It's certainly less depressing.

Like Vancouver you are close to the U.S. / Canada border, if you want to visit the states.

Apart from the above I must say I have had several Quebecois friends and co-workers. And they are the most down to earth, fun loving, giving and crazy people!

You may have noticed I haven't said anything about Toronto. All I can basically say is avoid it! It's just a huge city with very few redeeming factors. They think the rest of Canada revolves them. 

Guess I've totally confused you. Good luck to you and your partner. Really Canada is a good choice.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2009)

West Coast Canuck said:


> My response is biased as I'm from the West Coast, I grew up in Victoria and spent the last 20 yrs in Vancouver. But I have travelled. Both Vancouver & Montreal have their attractions. It depends how active you are. The W.C. has alot to offer in recreation due to the milder weather, it's warmer with little snow, but quite a bit of rain. Which can get depressing & tedious. The average summer temp is around 25 to 30 degs C and winter 5 to 10 degs C. Very similar to the UK. But nearby it does have some of the best skiing in the world. Vancouver is very friendly and basically english speaking, it has a very large asian immigrant population. If you like Asian food it's equal to Hong Kong. Actually some of the best food in the world.
> 
> The down side is the cost of housing is the highest in Canada! Along with gas. The cost if living in general is higher out west. Guess you have to pay for paradise.
> 
> ...


Well merci beaucoup! I forgot to mention that i am French but i know what you mean about arrogance i have lived in Paris most of my life and moved the uk almost 10 years ago now and my partner and i [he is Manx] have a little girl.
You haven't confused me at all. Any input is helpful. For some reason i am more attracted to Vancouver [probably because i have been to the west coast before - Oregon and California - ] and now you say the women are beautiful and crazy in Montreal, i want to keep my man! ha ha. 
Thank you
Take care
Alex


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2009)

West Coast Canuck said:


> My response is biased as I'm from the West Coast, I grew up in Victoria and spent the last 20 yrs in Vancouver. But I have travelled. Both Vancouver & Montreal have their attractions. It depends how active you are. The W.C. has alot to offer in recreation due to the milder weather, it's warmer with little snow, but quite a bit of rain. Which can get depressing & tedious. The average summer temp is around 25 to 30 degs C and winter 5 to 10 degs C. Very similar to the UK. But nearby it does have some of the best skiing in the world. Vancouver is very friendly and basically english speaking, it has a very large asian immigrant population. If you like Asian food it's equal to Hong Kong. Actually some of the best food in the world.
> 
> The down side is the cost of housing is the highest in Canada! Along with gas. The cost if living in general is higher out west. Guess you have to pay for paradise.
> 
> ...


I forgot to ask you, why did you move to Dubai?


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm moving to Vancouver as I'm from Australia and the rest of Canada's climate is too extreme for my initial settlement lol ... HOWEVER, I would love to move to Montreal as I love all things French but unfortunately I am not fluent.

In fact, my francais is more gypsy like  but I'd love to learn which is a reason I'd consider Montreal as I think full immersion in the language will force me to become fluent...

Now to add another hurdle, I work in the banking industry of which Toronto is more or less the financial capital of Canada! 

Decisions, decisions...

Good luck!


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Dave,

Hows the job search coming along?Any luck yet?


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't really been looking mate to be honest, I think it might be a lost cause without actually being in the country. I think I'll try again closer to the fact.

How 'bout you - Any luck? (You're really only a hop, skip and a jump away compared to me!)


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

phat-dave said:


> I haven't really been looking mate to be honest, I think it might be a lost cause without actually being in the country. I think I'll try again closer to the fact.
> 
> How 'bout you - Any luck? (You're really only a hop, skip and a jump away compared to me!)



Same strategy here.....I plan on taking off a month or two before I move in May-June timeframe when I have a go at it.

Cheers.


----------

